# I didn't want mustard. Is mustard on this?



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

How the heck am I supposed to know? I'm the delivery guy. Not the cook. Be prepared to answer that question. I always say that I didn't watch the guy make it so lets hope so.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Just smile and say "Not anymore" as you have them the order. LOL.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

"Hey driver! Can you make sure my steak is medium rare?"

- stupid customer


----------



## Uberkm (Apr 23, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> How the heck am I supposed to know? I'm the delivery guy. Not the cook. Be prepared to answer that question. I always say that I didn't watch the guy make it so lets hope so.


Take a bite and be sure.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

This story makes no sense , why would a person ask a driver that.
Also why would a customer ask that, that would presume that the driver waits for the customer to open his order and look at the food.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> This story makes no sense , why would a person ask a driver that.
> Also why would a customer ask that, that would presume that the driver waits for the customer to open his order and look at the food.


Bingo.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Last week I delivered a GH order for Smoothie King. The order specified 2 smoothies and a bread item. The store provides me with 2 smoothies and a bread item, and I deliver the items to the customer. Fifteen minutes later, GH support calls, asks me about the order and says, "The customer said that the order was incorrect". I explain that the order specified 2 smoothies and bread - I was provided 2 smoothies and bread - I delivered 2 smoothies and bread. I asked, "How do you expect a driver to confirm the order beyond this? Am I supposed to taste the smoothies?"

The support rep then apologized and decided to call the store.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Grubhubflub said:


> Just smile and say "Not anymore" as you have them the order. LOL.


Beats opening sandwich
Spitting on it
Then throwing it at them.
" i dont see any"!



Lee239 said:


> This story makes no sense , why would a person ask a driver that.
> Also why would a customer ask that, that would presume that the driver waits for the customer to open his order and look at the food.


These are the Shining Examples of Entitled Brilliance Uber Drivers Deal with Daily !

The people who Deactivate Drivers with Lies for Free Rides !

Uber Passengers.


----------

